# VILLA MEDICA AREQUIPA - PERÚ



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

EDIT.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Muy bueno el thread Chocavieto, te ganaste un 10!!!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Asu , cuantas fotos ! En lo personal, me gusta el diseno de las torres de la Villa Medica. No son de 14 pisos ? no vi el piso 14 en el ascensor . Aun asi , chevre las fotos !


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Exrexnotex said:


> Asu , cuantas fotos ! En lo personal, me gusta el diseno de las torres de la Villa Medica. No son de 14 pisos ? no vi el piso 14 en el ascensor . Aun asi , chevre las fotos !


Mira las fotitos que puse, en el ascensor cuentan a partir del segundo piso, ya que el primer piso es para los estacionamientos, pero en el ascensor dice 

SO y despues cuenta desde el 1 hasta el 13, no se si ese primer piso de estacionamiento puede contar, porque de ser asi, tendria 14 pisos, pero si no contamos el piso de estacionamiento tendria solo 13 pisos  ayudenme chicos


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow! Hasta fotos dentro del ascensor! Es increible el acceso que tenemos los Incascrapers.
Buenas fotos ChocavIento... Estos edificios son unos de mis favoritos en el Peru!


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

gracias x el regalaso chocaviento, excelentes vistas, muy buenas fotos!! gracias x tanto trabajo y regalarlo a incascrapers, me gustó tu thread!!kay:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

¡Excelente thread, Chocaviento! Ese complejo está a todo dar, y por ahí vi unas panorámicas de lujo... ¿nos podrías informar sobre el por qué del nombre, Villa Médica?

Gracias por el regalo, eres muy considerada. :cheers:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Canelita said:


> ¡Excelente thread, Chocaviento! Ese complejo está a todo dar, y por ahí vi unas panorámicas de lujo... ¿nos podrías informar sobre el por qué del nombre, Villa Médica?
> 
> Gracias por el regalo, eres muy considerada. :cheers:


Se llama Villa Medica, si mal no recuerdo, porque fue construida por los Medicos, pero actualmente viven personas que no son necesariamente Medicos, yo quisiera un departamento alli


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

otro ? hno:. Primero, no quiero arruinar el thread de Chocaviento , so aqui la paro. Lo que dije de los pisos fue un simple comentario ( en referencia a la foto del ascensor, un sotano no se cuenta en el numero de pisos ). Son claramente 13 pisos residenciales , y el primero de estacionamientos, que la verdad no se ni porque se cuenta porque es un techo y columnas... nada mas. (...)


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

*Wonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn mi madre, como se esta poniendo de bonita Arequipa, muy buenas fotos*:cheers:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Se ve bien los edificios...grax chocaviento......


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Chevere tu thread chocaviento, me gustó !

Cuidado con algunos términos o adjetivos que pueden generar mas de un problema, please.....

Estas torres tienen 14 pisos. Los pisos siempre cuentan, al menos en LA, desde elprimero que esta por encima del nivel de la calle, sean estos de servicio (estacionamientos), comercios, uso mixto o residencial...

Saludos


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Bien dicho Sky, no era necesario esquemás, pero bueno, Chocaviento, por casuelas no tendras de algun departamento los interiores???


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

Wow!!! Si algun dia me toca vivir en Arequipa, quisiera que sea en uno de esos edificios. Estan muy chvrs. Buen thread Chocaviento!!!

Peace!!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Muy bueno el thread demasiadas fotos no sabia que tenia para tennis q chvr!!


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

Excelentes fotos.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

*Excelente trabajo te felicito man.*


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Me da gusto que les hayan gustado las fotos  soy LUZ , no lo olviden  Y si muy pronto más y nuevas fotos de la Villa Medica, con los interiores y además con fotos nocturas de la Villa Medica nuestro lindo complejo de edificios


----------



## marikrazy (May 21, 2006)

Unas torres muy imponentes en nuestra ciudad, felicidades querida amiga por tus fotos.


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

felicitaciones chocaviento, tienes una gran perspectivas para mostrar lo mejor de la ciudad


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Primera vez que veo al detalle ese complejo, sin duda tiene muy buenas vistas de la ciudad. Gracias Chocaviento, buenisima recopilacion.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Chévere la Villa Médica ah..! Yo tengo muchos amigos que viven por allá.. ahora que creo voy a Aqp en febrero trataré de visitarlos !! 

Gracias por las fotos Chocaviento !


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Emblematica Recopilacion,, Un complejo muy bonito y completo,, DE lejos uno de los complejos residesiales mas grandes del Pais,, Icono de la nueva arequipa del siglo XXI
10 Puntos Chocawinds


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Yo queria 20 puntos, pero chicos como dije no hay problema, aun faltan más fotos que voy a traer en este mismo tema, no solo de la Villa Medica, además de otros complejos que hay en Arequipa y además de los interiores de los departamentos  además de las nuevas sorpresas


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

mmm, pero solo pon de la Villa Medica aca


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> mmm, pero solo pon de la Villa Medica aca


Si aqui pondré solo de la Villa Medica


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*recuerdos q duelen..........*

me recuerda mucho arequipa, son 3 años exactos que estuve alli, francamente la segunda ciudad del peru.......y orgulloso de que primera vez arequipa mostró fotos diferentes al del centro historico, la villa medica, cayma, etc......gracias por seguir mostrando a arequipa.............

saludos a todos...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

fayo said:


> me recuerda mucho arequipa, son 3 años exactos que estuve alli, francamente la segunda ciudad del peru.......y orgulloso de que primera vez arequipa mostró fotos diferentes al del centro historico, la villa medica, cayma, etc......gracias por seguir mostrando a arequipa.............
> 
> saludos a todos...


Me hiciste recordar cuando estuve en el extranjero y extrañaba mi linda Arequipa, y puedes volver  estamos a solo 1 horita en avion, traeré más fotos de eso no hay duda


----------



## ingsailor (Apr 29, 2007)

fayo said:


> me recuerda mucho arequipa, son 3 años exactos que estuve alli, francamente la segunda ciudad del peru.......y orgulloso de que primera vez arequipa mostró fotos diferentes al del centro historico, la villa medica, cayma, etc......gracias por seguir mostrando a arequipa.............
> 
> saludos a todos...


Que agradecido eres con la Ciudad que te acogió por 3 años, eso dice mucho de tu persona, Yo tambien te doy las gracias, Vuelve cuando quieras, siempre tendras las puertas abiertas de esta linda ciudad.

Chocaviento, Y vistas de la Ciudad pero de Noche, desde la Villa medica? a ver si te animas a hacerlas. Gracias.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Q bakan tooodo el Thread ... ste s un buen regalo d navidad ... Felicitaxiones Luz!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Gracias a todos por verlo  y espero que sigan visitando este tema que con tanto cariño lo he preparado para ustedes


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Este fin de semana incluiré tambien fotos de las urbanizaciones que estan muy cerca a la Villa Medica, asi como vistas de las torres desde nuevos angulos y además del interior de los departamentos, asi como nuevos angulos de noche desde las torres  vistas desde el Tecsup y toda la avenida de la Cultura asi como la Avenida Estados Unidos con sus hermosos arcos  será agotador


----------



## solo_uno (Nov 9, 2007)

consulta un poco tonta quizá, pero me ganó la curiosidad :nuts:

porqué se llama villa médica?


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

solo_uno said:


> consulta un poco tonta quizá, pero me ganó la curiosidad :nuts:
> 
> porqué se llama villa médica?


La mandaron construir los medicos, eso es lo que se, pero derepente alguien mejor informado puede darnos mejor explicacion 

Ojala que los medicos hagan una nueva y mejor


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Obvio, Es un completo construido en los terrenos propiedad del colegio Medico de Arequipa, Una Asociacion Medica recibio la Propuesta para construir un complejo habitacional, que seria uno de los mas grandes del Pais y seria para los medicos afiliados, entre ellos un dirigente que presiono para que el proyecto se haga realidad es el actual Alcalde de Bustamente Rivero (Dr. Zegarra). 
Si no me Equivoco el Perfil original presentado fue 5 torres de 18 pisos c/u,, pero se modifico a la actual de 6 torres de 14 pisos (Las razones de la modificacion aun no se saben)


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

jpaulg said:


> Obvio, Es un completo construido en los terrenos propiedad del colegio Medico de Arequipa, Una Asociacion Medica recibio la Propuesta para construir un complejo habitacional, que seria uno de los mas grandes del Pais y seria para los medicos afiliados, entre ellos un dirigente que presiono para que el proyecto se haga realidad es el actual Alcalde de Bustamente Rivero (Dr. Zegarra).
> Si no me Equivoco el Perfil original presentado fue 5 torres de 18 pisos c/u,, pero se modifico a la actual de 6 torres de 14 pisos (Las razones de la modificacion aun no se saben)



Paul, podemos ir a hablar con el alcalde de Jose Luis para decirle que haga hacer edificios de más de 20 pisos cerca de la Villa Medica, e incluso un centro financiero por este lado de la ciudad, VAMOSSS!!! y lo convencemos  no sabia esto que me dices  Y ahora con la noticia que nos das que practicamente ya se pueden construir edificios de más de 20 pisos en Arequipa, entonces ya se puede formar un hermoso skyline alli  además del de Cayma


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

^^ :lol: hablar con el doctorcito,, jjaja no creo que pueda hacer mucho, mejor le enviamos una carta a los de nautilius y otras constructoras del norte Chileno para que se animen hacer sus inmensas torres por estos lares, 
La villa Medica tiene su propio mini Skyline,,, que mejor que las fotos lo demuestran


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Felicidades Chocaviento has posteado una colección muy completa de uno de los más representativos edificios residenciales de arequipa, a mi me gustan muchissimo!!!!


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Como siempre Chocaviento mostrando tomas nuevas y bellas de la ciudad ... se agradece el tiempo que dedicas a difundir la belleza de Arequipa.
La villa medica son los edificios mas bonitos de Arequipa ... esperemos conta rmuy pronto con algunos parecidos y mas altos.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

jpaulg said:


> ^^ :lol: hablar con el doctorcito,, jjaja no creo que pueda hacer mucho, mejor le enviamos una carta a los de nautilius y otras constructoras del norte Chileno para que se animen hacer sus inmensas torres por estos lares,
> La villa Medica tiene su propio mini Skyline,,, que mejor que las fotos lo demuestran


Si ya hay algunos chilenos interesados en algunos proyectos aqui en Arequipa, solo es cuestion de tiempo


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Chocaviento , ya quiero ver las fotos que prometistes .... :gaah: ...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

edificios.


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Chocaviento esta toma te quedo hermosa ... 











Y los atardeceres desde lo alto de la Villa Medica promete estar espectacular.


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


>


Esta foto me encanta sobre todo como la posición en que cae el sol, sobre las torres hace esa tonalidad, brillante...


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

El complejo se ve muy bien en conjunto, tiene buen diseno, en las fotos mostradas del interior parece que no tiene buenos acabados por dentro...


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

en la villa medica, solo viven medicos :nuts:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

uranio said:


> El complejo se ve muy bien en conjunto, tiene buen diseno, en las fotos mostradas del interior parece que no tiene buenos acabados por dentro...



Disculpame, pero la Villa Medica tiene acabados muy bonitos, son PENHOUSE no son simples departamentos, cuando traiga las fotos las verás tu mismo


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

si es cierto pero tampoco son totalmente modernos ya tienen una decada, pero aun se ven totalmente imponentes


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> si es cierto pero tampoco son totalmente modernos ya tienen una decada, pero aun se ven totalmente imponentes


Si esto que dices es verdad, ya tienen una decada, pero son muy imponentes


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

hubiese sido chevre hacerle su thred de construcción:lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> hubiese sido chevre hacerle su thred de construcción:lol:


Asi es, hubiese sigo fantastico verlo crecer, eramos aun pequeños cuando se construyeron alla por el año 97, pero seria interesante saber, cuanto fue su periodo de construccion, además saber otros datos, como que tamaño tiene cada uno de los departamentos, asi como hacer una relacion de todos los servicios con los cuales cuenta este Complejo


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

creo que Mauricio tenia fotos de su construción, me acuerdo que en ese tiempo habia un monton de gruas de construcción, era bastante interesante...


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> creo que Mauricio tenia fotos de su construción, me acuerdo que en ese tiempo habia un monton de gruas de construcción, era bastante interesante...


Si es cierto yo me acuerdo de las gruas,, un montonazo,,, una megaobra


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

jpaulg said:


> Si es cierto yo me acuerdo de las gruas,, un montonazo,,, una megaobra


Yo tengo una sola foto de su construccion, instalo el sofwwetr de mi escaner y la pongo


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Q raro seria ver una grua grande para la construccion de edificios en aqp, ojala se den mas proyectos como esos en jose luis bustamante q es un distrito que tiene las condiciones para tener un mini skyline


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> Q raro seria ver una grua grande para la construccion de edificios en aqp, ojala se den mas proyectos como esos en jose luis bustamante q es un distrito que tiene las condiciones para tener un mini skyline



Pero si hubo una grua, tengo una foto donde se ve la grua, ya la pondre, si y concuerdo contigo, Jose Luis es el mejor distrito para un SKYLINE


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Yo me acuerdo haber visto 3 gruas como minimo en la construcción!!!


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Si fácil fueron 3, 1 grúa por cada dos torres..


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Yo tambien recuerdo haber visto 3


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno este es un diario mio de mi,  (sugarr) el cual lo guarde es del año 1997 y alli se ve una parte de la grua y una de las 6 torres de la villa medica aun en construccion, pueden leer el articulo es muy bonito e interesante


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

^^ wow nunca he visto a la villa medica en construccion, gracias por guardar tu diario


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Yo tampoco muy buen aporte luz


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Que alegria que les haya gustado


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

sio, me gusto a mi tambien


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

La nota no habla nada de la villa medica...solo de los terremotos...:lol:


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

Chocaviento...tu siempre manteniendonos recontra informados de tu region....eres lo maximo y tus fotos como muchos te han dicho..son BUENISIMAaaaaaaaaaasSSS...!!!!


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

ke buenas fotos :banana: interesante complejo  ojala pronto lo destronen XD


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Si ... ya es hora que otro proyecto mas moderno y de mayor altura sea el nuevo adanderado de Arequipa


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Si 10 años de reinado ya es demasiado para unos edificios...Ya es hora de que dejen el puesto a nuevos proyectos...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

jose18sb said:


> Si 10 años de reinado ya es demasiado para unos edificios...Ya es hora de que dejen el puesto a nuevos proyectos...


Asi es, y para todo esto, esperemos que en Jose Luis se hagan nuevas obras de mayor altura


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Una foto de la tradicion Arequipeña y al fondo la Villa Medica


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

herbert_delgado said:


> Una foto de la tradicion Arequipeña y al fondo la Villa Medica


Hay para hacer unas hermosas tomas por todos lados de la Villa Medica  ya vengo con nuevas fotitos hasta en la Neblina


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui unas tomas nuevas de la Villa Medica, todas desde la Torre 5


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui otras vistas 

[


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos luz, pero haber si alguien me aclara algo xq cuando yo entraba x alli el centro comercial creo q tenia solo una tienda abierta o dos, y espacios vacios, ahora ta lleno??


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Ya, llegué por fin a tu thread, Luz.  Bonitas las fotos de la última tanda...a ver cuándo pones las del interior de algún depa, sería interesante. ¡Gracias!


----------



## janco (Dec 26, 2007)

definivamente este conjunto de seis edicicios diseminados con una altura respetable y muy buen diseño (importante)y todas esas areas verdes y areas de esparcimiento es lo mejor en edificios en peru (digno para vivir ),siendo realistas, muy repetable.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Luce tan tranquilo....seria bonito vivir ahi. Bonito thread!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

que tiene 50 depas por torre, seria en total 300 depas, es bastante, chevres las tomas, yo quiero subir tambien  me llevas


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> que tiene 50 depas por torre, seria en total 300 depas, es bastante, chevres las tomas, yo quiero subir tambien  me llevas


Claro que te llevo, coordinamos por PM, tengo ingreso libre :

Asi es son 48 departamentos y en los pisos 14 hay penthouse y son dos, duplex, asi se suman 50 departamentos por torre, y son 6 torres, con los siguientes servicios.

GAS, en el piso subterraneo (no el primer piso) estan los tanques de gas.
Dos ascensores por torre
Sistema electrico propio, es decir si se corta la luz en toda la ciudad, este complejo tiene un sistema autonomo de luz por más de 48 horas.
Sistema de agua (bueno esto lo tienen todos los edificios altos) puede estar hasta 3 dias con este sistema autonomo de agua
Sistema propio de internet. 
Además de su propio centro comercial, con sus propias farmacias, cabinas de internet, supermercado, bazar, comedor y un pequeño restaurante. y tiendas menores, asimismo una empresa propia de taxis que te recogen a tu misma torre, porque dentro hay pistas que practicamente van hasta tu misma torre  y bueno otras cosas más que poco a poco iré diciendo


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bueno no se olviden que cada semana traeré fotos de cada zona de este complejo  aqui unas nuevas fotos 



















Dentro del mismo complejo hay pistas para que lo autos circulen con total normalidad por el, asimismo hay zonas de esparcimiento y vias para las personas  uno puede dejar su departamento abierto y nadie roba nada, ya que la seguridad es muy bien cuidada con camaras de vigilancia continua  tanto fuera como dentro de las 6 torres 










Alli una vista de los dos penthouse, espero tomar una foto desde uno de ellos para todos ustedes 










Esta toma la hice desde el piso 14 de la Villa Medica,  Ya vienen fotos desde la azotea  y las nocturnas y másss 










Aqui una foto desde la torre 5 de la fabrica que textiles que esta muy cerca y además de una parte del centro de la ciudad


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Dime chocaviento, ¿quedan depas disponibles?


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Lu! said:


> Dime chocaviento, ¿quedan depas disponibles?


Si hay dos penthouse en todo el complejo que estan a la venta, quisiera comprarmelo, pero cuesta 55 mil dolares abuuu no tengo esa cantidad ...hno:


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Osea que está repleto? ala... a mi también me gustaría un depa ahí o en el Magnus. :nuts:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

más parece de 15 pisos que de 14...no???


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Asi es da la impresion que fueran más altas y eso creo que se deba al hecho que son grandes (anchas), incluso espero poder tomar fotos desde la parte alta donde esta esa caseta blanca con escaleras y hay como dos cuartitos con ventanas redondas,


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

sip, que seran, por otro lado sabes cuanto es la altura entre pisos, 2.30m, 2.40m, 2.70m y la losa, eso tambien ayuda a determinar su verdadera altura en metros del edificio!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> sip, que seran, por otro lado sabes cuanto es la altura entre pisos, 2.30m, 2.40m, 2.70m y la losa, eso tambien ayuda a determinar su verdadera altura en metros del edificio!!!


Para eso necesito ayuda, pero mañana mismo te traigo esos datos  y con fotos  nuevas


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Interesante saber que altura tiene las torres de la Villa Medica


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Si da la impresión que son mas altas, por que una ves un amigo de Lima que estuvo en AQP, vio las torres desde Umacollo y creía que tenían mas de 20 pisos, pero le dije que eran de 14 noma.....:lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

jose18sb said:


> Si da la impresión que son mas altas, por que una ves un amigo de Lima que estuvo en AQP, vio las torres desde Umacollo y creía que tenían mas de 20 pisos, pero le dije que eran de 14 noma.....:lol:


Eso es cierto se ven más altas de lo normal, y son visibles casi desde toda la ciudad, incluso en lo más hondo del valle


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Seee le calculo mas de 40 metros entre 40 y 55


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Asi es se les ve muy grandes  bueno aqui unas fotitos más


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Muy buenas las últimas fotos, Luz...¿55 mil dólares? Es bastantito, ¿no? Muy pocos los que podrán adquirir propiedad en esos edificios. Pero está todo muy bien, me gusta bastante.

¿Algunas fotos del interior de los depas, quizá del penthouse? Sería interesante verlos por dentro...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

si pero aparte de ese precio, tengo entendido que los que viven ahi pagan mensualmente una cuota por jardines, mantenimiento del edificio, por las canchas de tennis, etc... tuve un profe que quiso mudarse ahi, pro con tanto aporte que se tiene que dar mensualmente te salia más todavia...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Asi es sugarr, lo que dices es bien cierto


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Pero US$ 55.000 no es tanto, teniendo en cuenta que en Arequipa encuentras propiedades de hasta 1 millón de dólares, pero en fin el precio de las propiedades en Arequipa ha aumentado considerablemente, me parece un buen precio……


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Tampco no compareces el precio de un depa con el de una mansion pzzz


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Pero en realidad las mansiones y las casonas, cuestan asi, y estos depas son a todo lujo  ya vienen más fotitos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y aqui otras tomas de hoy dia, La Villa Medica desde diferentes angulos, vean las calles que hay dentro del mismo complejo


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

wow Luz! .. recien veo con detenimiento el thread ... excelentes fotos!.. se ve que tiene de todo!!! kay:


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Ayer pase en la noche por la Villa Médica y con la neblina se veían simplemente hermosas e imponentes….


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Simplemente espectacular esta foto luz, se ven totalmente imponentes las torres...el ingreso es simple pero muy elegante.. me gusta.. gracias...


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

que bonita la Villa Médica Chocavientos. Están excelentes tus fotos. Me ha gustado la combinación de la pintura, no como acá que han pintado unos edificios recientemente construídos con unos colores chillones huachafísimos, es decir la combinación de colores nada que ver. Me ha gusta la Villa Médica.


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow, chocaviento también llévame, quisiera conocerlo por dentro. sii??


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Por mi normal, si los llevo, pero coordinemos un dia para ir y pasear. 

Por otro lado ya vienen más fotos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y pensar que seran destronadas... abuuuuu me da nostalgia... pero siempre las querré mucho Villa Medica todo un mito en Arequipa


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Ya era hora que las destronaran .... ya eran 10 años que no se hacia algo innovador .... cumplieron su ciclo


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

herbert_delgado said:


> Ya era hora que las destronaran .... ya eran 10 años que no se hacia algo innovador .... cumplieron su ciclo


No digas eso abuuu me haces llorar, solo espero que no hagan una sola torre en el Mega Plaza, espero que hagan minimo unas 7 torres de diferentes tamaños, creo que de todos modos en Jose Luis se va a crear un nuevo Centro Financiero  Villa Medica, te tengo en mi corazon siempre siempre


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Lo de destronarlas lo dije con buena onda ... la Villa Medica siempre sera un icono de Arequipa ... a mi me gustan mucho los edificios de la Villa Medica ... pero no podian ser por siempre los mas altos de AQP ... todo tiene su principio y final ... por una AQP mas moderna tienen que ceder su sitio ... Ademas Luz no te pongas triste ... aun estaran reynando el cielo arequipeño todo el 2008.

Yo tambien espero ver al menos unos 5 edificios en la zona de mas de 15 pisos ....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Siempre en mi corazon​


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Muy bonita la ultima foto kay:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

A mi me encanta la Villa Medica de verdad, pero quisiera tener toda la información sobre esta  sobretodo lo relacionado a su construcción y su sistema antisismico.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui otras lindas tomas de la Villa Medica 

Alli abajo esta el Centro Comercial que tiene aun proyeccion hasta 2 pisos más


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

see en mi micro hace 2 años ibamos a recoger a dos chibolos x alli, al principio me atonte con las torres al verlas tan de cerca pero despues me aconstumbre


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Tan verde la ciudad de AQP....muy bonita....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> Tan verde la ciudad de AQP....muy bonita....


Asi es, y cuando se vayan las lluvias imaginate como se verá, todo verde con nuestro cielo siempre azul y además con las nuevas fotos que traeré


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Una foto desde la UCSM.... aprox. a 3.70km....










P.d: Luz, que paso con tus fotos....no se ven


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Sugarrw que buena panoramica de la ciudad y la Villa Medica ...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Les pido un poquito de paciencia, el sitio web donde coloco mis fotos esta en mantenimiento en unos dias todo vuelve a la normalidad


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Luz, yo tambien uso ese sitio web y mis fotos estan normal..creo que te pasaste de limite de fotos :lol::lol:..alguien sabe como solucionar eso..por PM a Luz...

Vuelvo a poner la Panoramica....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> Luz, yo tambien uso ese sitio web y mis fotos estan normal..creo que te pasaste de limite de fotos :lol::lol:..alguien sabe como solucionar eso..por PM a Luz...


Creo que tienes razon bueno si alguien puede ayudarme que me mande un PM, de todos modos me han avisado que en unos dias todo se repone, ya que la banda vuelve a su normal ancho, entonces no queda más que esperar  despues todo sigue normal


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

No te mueras, tienes que revivir las fotos se volvieron a ver


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Si le pones nuevas fotos .. de hecho va a revivir ...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> Una foto desde la UCSM.... aprox. a 3.70km....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que lindo skyline se forma y lo mejor, es que se ve tan verde la ciudad


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

herbert_delgado said:


> Si le pones nuevas fotos .. de hecho va a revivir ...


Y bien dicho herbert


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Siempre le encuentras nuevos angulos a la Villa Medica ... es que los edificios son muy fotogenicos ... 

Me gusta mucho la panoramica de la ciudad en la ultima foto


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

herbert_delgado said:


> Siempre le encuentras nuevos angulos a la Villa Medica ... es que los edificios son muy fotogenicos ...
> 
> Me gusta mucho la panoramica de la ciudad en la ultima foto


Y eso que esta nublado imaginate cuando traiga las fotos con todo el cielo despejado con los nevados


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


> Y eso que esta nublado imaginate cuando traiga las fotos con todo el cielo despejado con los nevados


La Villa Medica y como fondo los volcanes ... una vista que promete mucho ... y mas si tienen nieve ...


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

creo q ya muchas fotos de la villa medica por el exterior y sin razon alguna ya con las que hay basta  haber si luz tomas alguna de el interior o se conseguen los planos


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

flatan mas edificios modernos en AQP ya que no hay muchos edificios asi.

solo puedo recordar a villa medica y algunos otros que hay en cayma, de ahi no encuentro a mas


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

ensarman said:


> flatan mas edificios modernos en AQP ya que no hay muchos edificios asi.
> 
> solo puedo recordar a villa medica y algunos otros que hay en cayma, de ahi no encuentro a mas


Yo no diria algunos otros en Cayma, ya que hay varios edificios en Cayma no son solo algunos.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> creo q ya muchas fotos de la villa medica por el exterior y sin razon alguna ya con las que hay basta  haber si luz tomas alguna de el interior o se conseguen los planos


Alguna vez pudiste visitar todo el complejo? creo que no sabes de que tamaño es, pero bueno hasta aqui con las fotos de la Villa Medica  termine


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Luz no le hagas caso a Tacall ...  ... sigue mostrandonos mas fotos de la Villa Medica en diferentes angulos ...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

herbert_delgado said:


> Luz no le hagas caso a Tacall ...  ... sigue mostrandonos mas fotos de la Villa Medica en diferentes angulos ...


NOTICIA IMPORTANTE..


LA VILLA MEDICA INICIO SU CONSTRUCCIÓN EN EL AÑO 1997 Y TERMINO TODA LA CONSTRUCCIÓN DEL COMPLEJO LAS 6 TORRES EL 25 DE MAYO DE 1999 entonces no tienen más de 10 años como decian  yupi!!! no son viejas como decian 

YA TRAERÉ MÁS FOTOS A TU PEDIDO HERBERT :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui algunas fotos de las urbanizaciones cercanas a la Villa Medica


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Buenas Fotos,,, Y lindo el complejo,,, insuperable en cuanto belleza, le aguro un par de ños mas en su reinado de altura en Arequipa. se dan cuenta 6 torres de 14 pisos = 84 pisos construidos en total...

Ahi no mas lo dejo, ya me saturaron estos edificios.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

AQPCITY said:


> Buenas Fotos,,, Y lindo el complejo,,, insuperable en cuanto belleza, le aguro un par de ños mas en su reinado de altura en Arequipa. se dan cuenta 6 torres de 14 pisos = 84 pisos construidos en total...
> 
> Ahi no mas lo dejo, ya me saturaron estos edificios.



No entiendo cuando dices que te saturaron? jijijiji


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Desde cualquier angulo que se tomen fotos de la Villa Medica .. siempre sale bien ... seria interesante poner mas panoramicas de distintos puntos de la ciudad con la Villa Medica ... asi variar un poco las fotos y no aburrir a algunos ...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

herbert_delgado said:


> Desde cualquier angulo que se tomen fotos de la Villa Medica .. siempre sale bien ... seria interesante poner mas panoramicas de distintos puntos de la ciudad con la Villa Medica ... asi variar un poco las fotos y no aburrir a algunos ...


Una buena alternativa si tienes algunas nuevas tomas las podrias poner y colaborar _


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Si consigo fotos o las puedo tomar .. con gusto colaborare


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bien espero tus colaboraciones


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

herbert_delgado said:


> Desde cualquier angulo que se tomen fotos de la Villa Medica .. siempre sale bien ... seria interesante poner mas panoramicas de distintos puntos de la ciudad con la Villa Medica ... asi variar un poco las fotos y no aburrir a algunos ...


Tengo unas tomas que hice muy cerca a las urbanizaciones que estan por Tecsup, ya pondré las fotos  tengo fotos desde la Universidad Alas Peruanas tambien  :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Sugerencia: Fotos desde la parte posterior, digamos desde porongoche o paucarpata. hasta la fecha no conocidas y que podrian ser interesantes


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

De acuerdo, más fotos desde Porongoche  estan en camino


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno aqui unas tomas desde la parte de la urbanización que esta por detrás de la Villa Medica


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

juaz AQP toda mojada, despues de un gran dia de lluvia!

ya faltan pocos dias pa mi regreso! y cuando se esta afuera se comienza a extrañar la ciudad como no tienes idea.

esas fotos las tomaste desde guardia civil???


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

ensarman said:


> juaz AQP toda mojada, despues de un gran dia de lluvia!
> 
> ya faltan pocos dias pa mi regreso! y cuando se esta afuera se comienza a extrañar la ciudad como no tienes idea.
> 
> esas fotos las tomaste desde guardia civil???


Asi es y aun faltan más fotos


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Son fotos desde la urb. Santa Catalina


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

herbert_delgado said:


> Son fotos desde la urb. Santa Catalina


Asi es, desde la Urbanización Santa Catalina


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

ensarman said:


> juaz AQP toda mojada, despues de un gran dia de lluvia!
> 
> ya faltan pocos dias pa mi regreso! y cuando se esta afuera se comienza a extrañar la ciudad como no tienes idea.
> 
> esas fotos las tomaste desde guardia civil???



No, pero seria interesante que alguien les tome fotos desde varios angulos de la ciudad, ya que son visibles desde cualquier lugar de la ciudad, se las ve a las 6 imponentes


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No sé pero, hay tomas donde los edificios dan la impresión de ser tres bloques y otras donde aparecen como seis edificios.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

El Bajopontino said:


> No sé pero, hay tomas donde los edificios dan la impresión de ser tres bloques y otras donde *aparecen como seis edificios*.


como no!!! son 6 edificios la Villa Médica....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

El Bajopontino said:


> No sé pero, hay tomas donde los edificios dan la impresión de ser tres bloques y otras donde aparecen como seis edificios.


Son 6 edificio, como que tres??? Y en las placas dice con mucho orgullo.

¡LOS MEDICOS LO HICIMOS!

Creo que en este tema se necesitan más fotos!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

bonittas


----------



## KSK (Dec 9, 2007)

*q tal es esa zona?*

preguntaba si la zona q rodea esas torres es segura... se ven casas chicas a todo su alrededor... otra pregunta... de q metraje son esos departamentos? y hay cocheras techadas en ese complejo? con el inclemente sol arequipeño y las lluvias en esta època , los carros sufren...(tengo uno nuevo q cuido mucho)


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

KSK said:


> preguntaba si la zona q rodea esas torres es segura... se ven casas chicas a todo su alrededor... otra pregunta... de q metraje son esos departamentos? y hay cocheras techadas en ese complejo? con el inclemente sol arequipeño y las lluvias en esta època , los carros sufren...(tengo uno nuevo q cuido mucho)


La zona, bien aqui te dejo fotos de la zona  y para que veas tambien como son las cocheras  sobre el tamaño de cada departamento no se, pero si quieres uno grande pues hay penthhouse en todos los ultimos pisos, dos penthouse  aqui las fotos 

Queda en el Distrito de Jose Luis Bustamante y Rivero. 

Aqui fotos de todo lo que me pediste, claro que después si deseas vienen más fotos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Además que hay guardianes por toda la zona, y las urbanizaciones de la zona son cerradas 

Vista desde uno de los departamentos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

ELMER said:


> Hasta que encontrè el thread de la Villa Mèdica; de verdàd, felicitaciones Luz, estàn bien cheveres tus pics, y bueno, el complejo ayuda, es bien fotogènico, por cierto tal vez use algunas para un proyecto del que te comentarè luego.
> 
> "E"


Proyecto? no entiendo :S


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

No es cerrarlo solo que ya se deje de darle tanta importancia innecesaria hasta volver a postear las fotos una y otra vez d lo mismo. Ya se exprimio todo el jugo a los edificios


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

EDIT.


----------



## ELMER (Apr 4, 2007)

Creo que se ha perdido de vista que el thread es dedicado al complejo en conjunto, y màs bien se ha centrado solo en los edificios, que pueden ser el elemento màs llamativo, pero que no son todo el complejo, a ver si alguien se anima a postear fotos de los servicios e instalaciones con las que este cuenta.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

ELMER said:


> Creo que se ha perdido de vista que el thread es dedicado al complejo en conjunto, y màs bien se ha centrado solo en los edificios, que pueden ser el elemento màs llamativo, pero que no son todo el complejo, a ver si alguien se anima a postear fotos de los servicios e instalaciones con las que este cuenta.


Creo que no has revisado todo el tema, ya que hay muchas fotos de todo el complejo, de todos modos la proxima semana pondre fotos de todo el complejo en toda su extension, el problema es que es enorme! pero lo haré


----------



## ELMER (Apr 4, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


> Creo que no has revisado todo el tema, ya que hay muchas fotos de todo el complejo, de todos modos la proxima semana pondre fotos de todo el complejo en toda su extension, el problema es que es enorme! pero lo haré


 
GRANDE LUZ!!!!!!!...:banana:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

ELMER said:


> GRANDE LUZ!!!!!!!...:banana:


Pero de todos modos te recomendaria que le des un vistazo a todas las fotos que hay en este tema


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Chocaviento said:


> Pero yo creo que no se ha hablado de todo, solo se hablan de los edificios y del complejo? nadie habla ademas de los servicios que hay o por ejemplo del supermercado, en fin aqui más fotos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


De todo lo que he visto en Incascrapers este es uno de los mejores proyectos, su diseño arquitectónico es muy bueno, buen tratamiento de las áreas comunes, la integración al entorno, la volumetría, etc, hacen que la Villa Médica se vea bien por donde sea ...

Es odioso hacer comparaciones pero las torres de la Villa Médica tienen un mejor diseño arquitectónico que la Torre Real y Residencial Húsares en Trujillo hno:... obviamente que el área del terreno desfavorece a los proyectos de Trujillo, pero creo yo que se pudo hacer algo más interesante en las fachadas laterales.


----------



## opinion (Sep 14, 2006)

SI ODIAS LAS COMPARACIONES, entonces porque las haces?, 
Después vienen las respuestas y se quedan tristes cuando se dan cuenta de su realidad.


----------



## ELMER (Apr 4, 2007)

Tranquilos muchachos, no peleen, es cierto no debemos andar haciendo comparaciones, ademàs, no creo que luz haya creado este thread para hacer pelear foristas de diferentes ciudades; pero definitivamente estoy de acuerdo en que lo que estas torres no tienen en altura lo tienen en diseño arquitectònico.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

opinion said:


> SI ODIAS LAS COMPARACIONES, entonces porque las haces?,
> Después vienen las respuestas y se quedan tristes cuando se dan cuenta de su realidad.


hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:

Algun moderador, esta persona esta atacando y ofendiendo hno:hno: A este señor nunca lo he visto decir o postear en algun foro cuando hay buenas noticias sobre Arequipa y ahora en este tema que yo lo hice empieza a ofender. 

Un moderador por favor que borre y limpie algunos post incluido este.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

ELMER said:


> Tranquilos muchachos, no peleen, es cierto no debemos andar haciendo comparaciones, ademàs, no creo que luz haya creado este thread para hacer pelear foristas de diferentes ciudades; pero definitivamente estoy de acuerdo en que *lo que estas torres no tienen en altura lo tienen en diseño arquitectònico*.


Exacto, y ello no significa que las torres de Trujillo estén mal diseñadas ... para nada... lo que si estoy seguro es que conforme la economía crezca la calidad de los diseños ira mejorando ...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Tyrone said:


> Exacto, y ello no significa que las torres de Trujillo estén mal diseñadas ... para nada... lo que si estoy seguro es que conforme la economía crezca la calidad de los diseños ira mejorando ...


Creo que es mejor no comparar, ya que una imagen muestra todo y cada uno puede sacar sus propias conclusiones, asi mismo las estadisticas lo dices todo


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Chocaviento said:


> Creo que es mejor no comparar, ya que una imagen muestra todo y cada uno puede sacar sus propias conclusiones, asi mismo las estadisticas lo dices todo



Esteeeee ... leyéndome me doy cuenta que no venía al caso hacer la comparación, más aun que puede dar lugar a malas interpretaciones, pero es una forma también de verter una opinión.

Es cierto también que sobre gustos y colores ....


----------



## ELMER (Apr 4, 2007)

Tyrone said:


> Exacto, y ello no significa que las torres de Trujillo estén mal diseñadas ... para nada... lo que si estoy seguro es que conforme la economía crezca la calidad de los diseños ira mejorando ...


 
Claro que si, aunque me gustan sus diseños sobrios de lineas rectas; en el caso de La Villa mèdica me agrada lo agradable del diseño, se ve moderno; no podrìa decir cual prefiero pues son concepciones diferentes; como bien lo dejas sentado en otro post..."en gustos y colores..."


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

A mi si me gustan estas torres, se ve que fueron bien planificadas y se les otrogo un terreno donde realmente se lucen, sin nada que las opaque o sin que se tapen unas a otras. A diferencia de los edificios que se construyen en terrenos que alguna vez fueron casas y que no pueden poner nada a los costados o hacia atras, estos edificios se ven bien desde cualquier punto. Yo creo que es un ejemplo de como debe expandirse una ciudad: densa pero ordenada.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

roberto_vp said:


> A mi si me gustan estas torres, se ve que fueron bien planificadas y se les otrogo un terreno donde realmente se lucen, sin nada que las opaque o sin que se tapen unas a otras. A diferencia de los edificios que se construyen en terrenos que alguna vez fueron casas y que no pueden poner nada a los costados o hacia atras, estos edificios se ven bien desde cualquier punto. Yo creo que es un ejemplo de como debe expandirse una ciudad: densa pero ordenada.



Buen punto el tuyo, en un lote urbano ocupado anteriormente por una casa en el cual se debe construirr un edificio que sea un negocio rentable para el promotor inmobiliario, le pone muchas limitaciones al diseño arquitectónico.

También es cierto que si esa avenida poco a poco se va "poblando" de edificios altos, va a lucir totalmente distinta a como luce ahora en solitario.


Esteeeeeeeeeeee ... el tema de este Thread el la Villa Médica ... Upss!!!... me estoy yendo por las ramas ...


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

^^ see pero bueno tocando el tema en esa avenida ya se permiten construir edificios de 20 pisos asi q el cambio se dara pronto.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> ^^ see pero bueno tocando el tema en esa avenida ya se permiten construir edificios de 20 pisos asi q el cambio se dara pronto.


Asi es... el inicio


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

EDIT.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Sin lugar a dudas uno de los mejores complejos residensiales del Peru. Con todas las comodidades y areas verdes,, no se le puede comparar con solo un edificio simple y barato.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

EDIT.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

EDIT.


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


>


Que bonita foto!!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

herbert_delgado said:


> Que bonita foto!!!!


En esto tiene razon, como se conjugan ambas bellezas, la de nuestra extensa campiña y la modernidad de este complejo y los andenes pre-inca algo unico


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

EDIT.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Luz, ver todo en persona debe ser lindo, las áreas verdes se ven súper verdes, debe ser por tanta lluvia que han tenido, el cielo precioso y las torres de la Villa tan imponentes. Los andenes también me parecieron muy bonitos. ¡Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Me gusta que tiene bastantes zonas verdes alrededor de las torres ...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Lo repito, asi es como deben ser los complejos residenciales, con muchas areas verdes y espacio para quienes viven ahi. Muy bien!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

sip..todo un orgullo para los Mistianos es la Villa Medica....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> sip..todo un orgullo para los Mistianos es la Villa Medica....


Asi es  que lindas estas torres ya pondré más fotos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

EDIT.


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Nunca habia entrado a la Villa Medica ... pero siempre quize conocerla por dentro ... gracias a tus buenas fotos parece como si ya la hubiera visitado varias veces ...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

chesu..nada le gana en ser imponente a la villa medica.... me gustaria que haya más complejos residenciales así...pero claro en zonas que no sean campiña...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> chesu..nada le gana en ser imponente a la villa medica.... me gustaria que haya más complejos residenciales así...pero claro en zonas que no sean campiña...


Asi como este fue un sueño hecho realidad, hay otros sueños que se harán realidad


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

EDIT.


----------



## ELMER (Apr 4, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


> Aqui más vistas de este enorme complejo
> 
> de más de 38 mil metros cuadrados aqui más fotitos


Estas ùltimas fotos se verìan mucho mejor si en la vista resaltaran algunos edificios mas en las urbanizaciones contìnuas; imagino que hay que tener paciencia para que el necesario crecimiento vertical permita crecer màs edificios en nuestras mas grandes ciudades...buenas fotos Luz!!!...:banana:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

ELMER said:


> Estas ùltimas fotos se verìan mucho mejor si en la vista resaltaran algunos edificios mas en las urbanizaciones contìnuas; imagino que hay que tener paciencia para que el necesario crecimiento vertical permita crecer màs edificios en nuestras mas grandes ciudades...buenas fotos Luz!!!...:banana:


Pero recuerda que en esta zona hay 6 edificios de 14 pisos, y en Cayma hay más de 8 edificios muy cerca que forman ya SKYLINE  de todos modos ya vendrán otros edificios más estoy segura


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Asu!! Me encanta este complejo! Son, hasta el momento, mis edificios favoritos fuera de Lima. Para colaborar con el tema, y para los que no llegaron a ver, dejo estos screenshots de la Villa Medica que hice en 3D para Google Earth:








































































En esas epocas solo tenia unas cuantas fotos e hice lo mejor que pude. Pero por lo que he visto en tus fotos, Luz, los edificios me salieron casi identicos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Casi? NOOO, identicos , iguales, en toda la expresión de la palabra  felicitaciones los tengo en el google heart


----------

